# can a towel bar "encroach" into 30x60 shower clear flr space



## syarn (Mar 24, 2010)

can a wall mounted towel bar be located on a wall that is the edge of the required clear floor space (30" x 60") for a roll in 30 x 60 shower stall in an accessible apartment bathroom?

figure 35 (b) of UFAS shows a lavatory "encroaching"....I understand the knee clearance under the lav concept...

figure 35 (b) of UFAS (universal federal accessibility standards)

http://www.handledesign.co.uk/acatalog/B-7676td.pdf

towel bar/rack/shelf projects over 8" into the clear floor space at 4' AFF...


----------



## brudgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: can a towel bar "encroach" into 30x60 shower clear flr space

It's *clear floor space*.

Protruding objects are governed by other sections of the code.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: can a towel bar "encroach" into 30x60 shower clear flr space

A towel bar might be allowable at the control end, where it would be above the footrests.  It might be a head-knocker at the other end.  If it projects over 4" UFAS 4.4.1 requires a barrier detectable by a cane.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: can a towel bar "encroach" into 30x60 shower clear flr space

A head-knocker as opposed to a wall-banger?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: can a towel bar "encroach" into 30x60 shower clear flr space

The towel bar does not interfer with the accessible floor space required.


----------

